# Want to buy Yamaha 150-250



## master (May 9, 2006)

My 1998 Yamaha 150 is finally giving up the ghost and looking to replace it with something from a 150 carbureted 150-200 or 4 stroke up to a 150-250 SHO. Motor needs to be capable of handling my TRP. If you know of anything by itself or have an old boat that I could use the motor off of and sell the boat let me know. Obviously looking this far back for motors not looking to spend a ton on but willing to go all the way back to carbureted because that is what I have set up to run now. Thanks


----------



## master (May 9, 2006)

I found one but can’t delete the post on my phone. [/QUOTE]


----------

